# Can anyone tell me about this outboard? (1957 Johnson)



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought a small jon boat last week and the guy had this 3hp motor on a stand in his shed and threw it in with the deal. He said he has had it for over 30 years and never started it once. After researching a bit on the internet I did find the owners manual and found that it is a 1957 Johnson Seahorse 3, model # JW-13. 

I don't know anything about outboards as this is my first boat but I was wondering if the motor would be easy and cheap to get running or am I better off selling it and if so how much? 

Here are a couple of pics.


















Here is a link to the owners manual.

http://www.marineengine.com/parts/vintage-evinrude-johnson/377017/catalog.html?http://www.marineengine.com/parts/vintage-evinrude-johnson/377017/37701700001.htm


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

its worth more to keep and use...those things run forever,easy to work on and cheap on fuel...fog cylinders,change spark plugs and gear lube and fire it up in a barrel of water...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Trail- contact- johnrude - on this site. He's one of the best around when it comes to these older motors.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have the same motor 1956 and what great little motors.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

all parts to rebuild that motor are readily available.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

If you are not going to replace or at least inspect the impeller, I would keep a close eye on it if it starts. It won't have the newer telltale pee hole but you should see a water spray coming out somewhere on the exhaust housing.


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am glad to hear the responses and I would like to get it running but I know absolutely nothing about outboards. What is a very rough estimate on the cost it would take to get it running either myself or taking it to a shop. I have been building dirtbike engines for a long time just never an outboard.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

trail_boss2 said:


> I am glad to hear the responses and I would like to get it running but I know absolutely nothing about outboards. What is a very rough estimate on the cost it would take to get it running either myself or taking it to a shop. I have been building dirtbike engines for a long time just never an outboard.


where are you????????????


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm in a similar situation to Trail Boss2 as I just bought an Avon inflatable boat with a 1956 7.5HP Johnson outboard. This motor is sweeeeet! It runs great, idles so slow you can almost count the cylinders firing! But I have several questions:
1. What type oil and how much should I use?
2. What needs to be done to winterize it?
3. Where can I order a manual and replacement parts?
Thanks.


----------



## captk (Mar 13, 2008)

Good project motor but wont be cheap to get running.Varnish in fuel tank and carb rebuild. Ign system coils, points and condensors. probably need replaced. water pump and gearcase serviced. Close to 200 in parts but you will have a good unit when done and a great learning experience. Get a service manual and have fun. Try Iboats.com lots of good info there. Napa has most of the common parts and any Johnson or Evinrude dealer should be able to get what they cant. Good Luck Bill


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

If this motor was running how much could I sell it for? With the boat I have there is no way to mount both a trolling motor and an outboard and the trolling motor is more practical for what I am using it for. (Hoover & Knox Lake) If I would put more money in parts than what I would sell it for that it obviously wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you try to fire it up? You may be surprised!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

16:1 on any johnson and evinrude motor under 10 h.p. 1963 and older !


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well they guy had told me he hadn't touched it in years but when I started messing around with it today I noticed it had a brand new spark plug in it. I put it in a tub of water, pulled the choke and turned on the gas and it started on the first pull and ran awesome. Now I just have to find a way to mount both the outboard and the trolling motor on the transom of my boat.


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, does anyone have any idea I could list this for sale for? After I found out it ran great I wanted to try to take it out on the lake... only to find that it wont fit on the transom of my boat.


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

trail_boss2 said:


> Well, does anyone have any idea I could list this for sale for? After I found out it ran great I wanted to try to take it out on the lake... only to find that it wont fit on the transom of my boat.


Go to OGF marketplace and list for $150 or best offer and see who bites on it....


----------

